# Initiation in a few days



## Signal_13 (Jun 15, 2017)

After many years of contemplation, I decided to turn in my petition a few months ago to an af&am lodge in Maryland. I am humbled to say that my petition received a favorable vote and my initiation will be in a few days.  Following in the footsteps of millions of upstanding men before me to include my father coupled with my quest to better myself was the exact reason I decided to finally take this next step. I am excited to open this next proverbial chapter in my life. With that said, I have been a member of the myfreemasonry app for a few years now and quite often found myself reading on discussions which I have found both interesting and intriguing. Although this is the my first post, this form has helped me immensely in answering questions I have had about the fraternity. Undoubtedly, many others have also been helped - thank you.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 16, 2017)

Signal_13 said:


> After many years of contemplation, I decided to turn in my petition a few months ago to an af&am lodge in Maryland. I am humbled to say that my petition received a favorable vote and my initiation will be in a few days.  Following in the footsteps of millions of upstanding men before me to include my father coupled with my quest to better myself was the exact reason I decided to finally take this next step. I am excited to open this next proverbial chapter in my life. With that said, I have been a member of the myfreemasonry app for a few years now and quite often found myself reading on discussions which I have found both interesting and intriguing. Although this is the my first post, this form has helped me immensely in answering questions I have had about the fraternity. Undoubtedly, many others have also been helped - thank you.



Glad to read we might have helped !

Enjoy the journey !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 16, 2017)

Great! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## RayverInColorado (Jun 16, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Great! Keep us posted on your progress.



Outstanding. Keep us up to date. What lodge are you petitioning with?


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Signal_13 (Sep 15, 2017)

Happy to say I passed my EA proficiency this past Tuesday. Tomorrow at the lodge we will have a special communication and will confer the FC Degree on 4 EAs - I being one. The journey has been great so far... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## goomba (Sep 16, 2017)

Congrats from a brother in Montgomery Co., MD.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 16, 2017)

Signal_13 said:


> Happy to say I passed my EA proficiency this past Tuesday. Tomorrow at the lodge we will have a special communication and will confer the FC Degree on 4 EAs - I being one. The journey has been great so far...


Congratulations!


----------

